# omeprazole and treatment



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi
I have to take 20mg of omeprazole per day, as I have a hernia. I am in tx at the moment, FET due on 28th. At the moment I am just on estrofem, and start utrogestan next friday, for ET on 28th.
Should I stop taking the omeprazole on the day of ET or before?
I do not know how I am going to cope with the acid, but will have to if I get pregnant I guess!!
thanks in advance
Nikki


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nikki,

There is no problem in taking omeprazole during pregnancy, it is licensed for use ( at least the branded product Losec is) You should be able to continue taking this if you wish to. Please speak with your clinic/GP if you have any concerns about taking drugs during FET and do not stop taking omeprazole without consulting your prescriber first. It is important you take something for your hernia.

Lots of   for FET
Maz x


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you so much, you have set my mind at rest. I will check with my clinic when I go there, but I do need the tablets to keep the acid in control!
Congrats on your baby, she is completly beautiful!!
Nikki X


----------

